# I just read that pregnant ladys should take a vitamin d tablet once a day ,i have jusr been given folic acid from my gp thanks for any advice x



## Dev (Apr 23, 2021)

I just read pregnant ladies should also take a vitamin d tablet once a day, iv just been giving folic acid from my gp thanks for any advice x


----------



## Inka (Apr 23, 2021)

I didn’t take Vit D for any of my pregnancies nor was it mentioned by my OB, midwives or DSN. I did take a Pregnancy Vit and Mineral supplement though and the OB said that was fine to take in addition to the high-dose folic acid. That had some Vit D in.


----------



## Inka (Apr 23, 2021)

This is the one I took but it’s currently out of stock. However, you can click on the tab that shows the vitamins and minerals it contains along with the amounts:

https://www.healthspan.co.uk/shop/p...-capsules-and-30-tablets/#product-information

I chose that one because I’d used Healthspan before and liked the amounts of bits and minerals it contained. There are other pregnancy supplements obviously, but do check the details as they vary.  I took the one above through pregnancy and in the early months after delivery.


----------



## Dev (Apr 23, 2021)

I got the pregnacare max tablets with omega 3 in but I'm not sure if can take them with the folic acid? Guess il have to wait till nxt Wednesday when my dsn is calling x


----------



## Dev (Apr 23, 2021)

I got the pregnacare max tablets with omega 3 in but I'm not sure if can take them with the folic acid? Guess il have to wait till nxt Wednesday when my dsn is calling


----------



## Inka (Apr 23, 2021)

Definitely double-check with your midwife or OB, but I’d think they should be ok. You could compare the contents with the Pregnapure one I linked to above @Dev My OB said the additional folic acid in the Pregnapure was a tiny amount and would do no harm. She did explain to me what a tiny fraction of the high-dose tablet it was, but I can’t remember the Maths! Remember we get folic acid from our food too and that’s ok in addition to the high-dose tablets.


----------



## Dev (Apr 23, 2021)

Thank you so much I really appreciate your feed back its reassuring to have others to talk to xx


----------

